# Do Goldens on a Raw Diet Shed MUCH LESS?



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

My golden doesn't shed that much actually. Come spring I'm sure I'll see tumbleweeds everywhere for a while but right now I brush him and barely get a little bit of hair on the brush. I don't feed raw.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

We've been feeding raw for well over a year. I think their coats look great and very healthy but I don't believe sheding has been affected at all.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I feed raw. I don't think it makes any difference to shedding and I think each golden is different. Our Harley is shedding at the moment but I am brushing four times a day. Having said that his coat is really easy to brush - only takes about a minute. He doesn't matt at all. Feeding raw does give a lovely coat but many dogs have great coats on kibble too. Harley was fed really cheap food before we got him and he had a nice coat but his coat has improved with raw food but he still sheds.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I feed primarily raw and my goldens do shed but nowhere like my GSDs used too. My goldens shed a bit daily and usually have a good shed once or twice a year.

That being said, with my goldens a major shed might fill a lunch bag and is readily taken care of by bathing and forced air blow drying outside. My GSDs? they could fill grocery sized bags several times a day for several days when they went into shedding mode and looked like homeless dogs an hour or so after a comb out!!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Sunrise said:


> I feed primarily raw and my goldens do shed but nowhere like my GSDs used too. My goldens shed a bit daily and usually have a good shed once or twice a year.
> 
> That being said, with my goldens a major shed might fill a lunch bag and is readily taken care of by bathing and forced air blow drying outside. My GSDs? they could fill grocery sized bags several times a day for several days when they went into shedding mode and looked like homeless dogs an hour or so after a comb out!!



I retract my question. I know that GSD fur is quite different from Golden fur, although they all have to renew their coats. Obviously the different breeds evolved to shed in a different manner for a reason.

Are your Goldens and your GSDs living in the same environment (indoor, outdoor)? Goldens that stay inside all the time supposedly shed all year round.


----------

